# Meet Sherlock <3



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My partner and I adopted a ragdoll yesterday and we are so in love with him!! He is a confident, bold, and inquisitive boy; fearless. Our three dogs don't even phase him at all. I'm sure they will all become best buddies soon. He is everything we dreamed he would be and more.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not a cat person, but I could almost be tempted by such a pretty cat as Sherlock! He looks perfectly at home.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

What a gorgeous cat!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is one beautiful cat!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a beautiful cat.... Congrats!!!! Im sure they will be best friends in no time...:grin2::grin2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, he's very handsome and what a great name too!.


----------



## Dmlambeck (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not a cat person, but a cat like him could just about get me to say yes. He's beautiful and sounds wonderful.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh Ragdolls are just great cats! We have friends who have one. My husband loves them because they get so big. Sherlock is beautiful!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

This was Bart, my rag doll. This had to be the most wonderful cat I have EVER owned. Extremely laid back and loving. Will be in my heart forever.. enjoy your kitty!


----------

